# Davega on eBay auction



## Majdotkool (Feb 15, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304357489337?campid=5335809022


----------



## Dogtown (Mar 21, 2022)

It’s now mine, can’t believe no one bought it and parted it out. Original Troxel etcI.  will be cleaning it up and riding it.


----------



## Majdotkool (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice! Please share pics when done!


----------



## Dogtown (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Majdotkool (Mar 30, 2022)

Dogtown said:


> View attachment 1597820
> 
> View attachment 1597821



Sweet! The blue pinstripes are amazing!


----------



## Dogtown (Apr 5, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> Sweet! The blue pinstripes are amazing!



Thank you very much, this bike was like a time capsule still has the original Troxel saddle in amazing shape.


----------



## Dogtown (Apr 5, 2022)

And she is done!!! Wooden pedals, wooden  rims and original long spring Troxel. Love this bike!!!


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 6, 2022)

Beautiful! Congratulations! 😍


----------



## Dogtown (Apr 6, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations! 😍



Thank you very much, now just time to figure out what wheels to use so it can become a rider.


----------

